# Anyone like to travel? Been to a different country?



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I love to travel! 
I've been to Spain, Portugal, Morroco (Africa), England, Scotland, Ireland, Mexico, Canada, Jamaica and numerous states in the US.
This December I'll be going to Jamaica and in 06 will be in Mexico again. 
After Graduation my mom and I are going to Egypt and the Greek Isles. 

Anyone share this passion? Feel free to share! :king:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

me too! I went to canada once, just a hop skip over above montana.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

hmm i love traveling but i have phobia of planes
besides having lived in Brazil, i've been to Argentina, Paraguay, Chile and The US, where i live now.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Me! I love to go to everywhere! The US, Europe, Latin America.... I'll when I've enough money!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i love traveling too!! i've been to mexico twice and canada once....ive also hiked the grand canyon 3 times, and been just about all over the country.....one time (ive gone out west 3 times) me and a whole lot of friends went in a retired greyhound bus that my friend owns....it was sooooo fun!! (we had it fixed up with 2 tables and reclining seats and one of the bays was lined with styrafoam so that we put dry ice in there and it kept all our food cold....we went to really hot places....grand canyon, death valley...etc.) other than the US and Mexico and Canada, though, i havent been any where else...i want to go to alaska and hawaii some time....i think that would be really neat


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Lexus - for being so young, you sure do get out! 

I love to travel, it keeps the mind and body young and it shows you how other people live. As far as different countries, I have been to Mexico, Canada, Venezuela, and many of the Caribbean Islands. I've also seen 95% of the US States. It is nice to have appreciation for other cultures and such.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes, my family loves to travel and has the money to do it.. I wanted to go to Europe with my mother but I was too young when she went, I guess they went to Germany, Italy and such. I would love to see those places as that is my blood.


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)

I have only been to Amsterdam and Hong Kong (outside of the US). Both were business trips.

The Hong Kong trip was around the world trip. Atlanta to Frankfurt to Hong Kong to Tokyo to Chicago to Atlanta. All in 3 days!


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I desided many years ago if i can;t drive there, i don;t need to go.
Watched to many shows on TV about what happends to plains and how they get patched up and number changes and sent back to the "deadly skys"
Ive also seen to many about big ships as well and the stress they accure just loading all the food n drink needed for a trip.
But other then travle, ive only been to IL, Wis, Mo, and a fast trip around the edge of Iowa around throught the tips of South Dakoda and Nebraska, oh was was to Minniapolas MN once.


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

Mexico, Canada, South Korea, North Korea (by only a few yards) and Japan.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd travel more if I could but I've been to Australia, New Zealand, Figi, Canada and states in the US would include Hawaii, Wyoming, New York, California, South Dakota, Florida, South Carolina, Virginia, and Washington DC


----------



## antman (Mar 7, 2005)

I was in the Dominican Republic last month and we live about 2 hours from Canada theres a lot of good biking there.
........................................ANT


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Hay Ive been to the Dominican Republic to. Along with Haiti, Canada, Holland, Switzerland, Germany, England, France, Austria, and Belgium. I probably missed a few. Its been at least 10 years since Ive been any of these places though except Canada.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I just went to Thailand


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i know a lot of people who would *die* to go to thailand!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

did they get hit by the tsunami?


oh and maxpayne_lhp, a while back i had asked if you got hit by the tsunami, lol sorry I forgot which side of the peninsula vietnam is on. i guess i should go back to geography


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

OK  Thats ok
Anyway, the Tsunami was real terrible! I wonder how is I was hit :S :|



> did they get hit by the tsunami?


Yes, Thailand did   Sorry for them!  they lost some very beautiful beaches!  And many people...


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

I didn't like the Dominican Republic when I went last April. It was the least favorite Island of all the ones I visited on my cruise to the Caribbean. The people were very rude, I could almost see the hate for Americans (or "white folk" in general) in their eyes.

And not all were rude and mean, but a good many were.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

i lived in texas for 7 years...now i live in RI
ive cisited connecticut, massachussetts, new mexico, new york, new hampshiere, florida....and i guess thats about it
ive never been out of the country...and i dont travel much anymore bvecause i dont have the money to do it...


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

^^my family i should say...


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

I was going to say... 14 and she's already depressed that the funds aren't available to travel!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Back when I went to all those countries many of the people living there wanted to come to america to live it was the place to be. Over the years many have got a bad taste for the american way of life and that is probably what you were seeing.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, not me. I'm Anubis, the friend of the Death. lol JK
Well, in fact, luckily I went to Thailand very long time ago, 2 or 3 years. So I'm not as unlucky as the ones who have just went. Sorry for them!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I have travelled in Sweden, Estonia, Spain, France, Germany, Holland, Usa, Denmark, And next summer I'll be travelling to Bulgaria.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Anyone has been to Vietnam?


----------

